# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  VISION PREMIUM I

## Fannan1

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *تحديث جديد لجهاز* *VISION PREMIUM I*  *حمل من الروابط التالية 
هذا التحديث لاصحاب لاقط الويفي الطويل * *5370*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *  هذا التحديث لاصحاب لاقط الويفي القصير* *7601* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     **

----------


## mohamed73

_شكرا لك أخي العزيز_

----------

